# piraya of way different sizes



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Well i just picked up a monster piraya and i added him to my 3 6"-7" pirayas in a 240 with a bunch of black cons. he could swallow them hole but shows no aggression towards them. do you think this could work? first night went good, and they where all hunting feeders.
wes


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

it could i guess







but dont count on it


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

That is kind of scary. I have seen Ash the fish catcher keep a 16 inch Piraya with smaller Piraya. I believe Raptor may be able to add some personal experiences with Piraya with diversity in size. They are pygos and it happens in the wild.

But!!!! Piraya have been known to have moments of becoming territorial and moody. This concerns me a lot. If the big one becomes territorial and the smaller ones invade his territory, the out come may not be good; you said he could swallow them whole. If the smaller ones become territorial and the big Piraya invades them, they may aggravate the larger one to attack. There is a lot of information about pygos also forming a pecking order. Do you think the smaller Piraya are up to the challenge???

Your answer is about as good as mine. I have pointed out some negativity amongst your group, to watch for. I personally wouldn't do it. But there are many hobbyists who have succeeded with combinations others have failed or feared to try. Keep posting. Let us know your decision and the results.

PS. If I remember correctly you lost some small ones when grouping them. The true reason for aggression and cannibalism has not been 100% identified. If it occurs again, your small guys may not have a chance against BIG DADDY.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i tried to sell the small ones but no one wants to buy them. i've already found it's going to be a problem feeding the smaller ones anything besides feeders. the monster is practically eating catfish fillets out of my hand. also earthworms. i can't believe his appetite is already so large. its like the trip didn't even stress him. btw this is different then ash's set up his smaller piraya were bigger than mine and his big one was no were close to as big as mine. anyway so far they are schoaling good.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

got some 13 inchers with some 9.5 inchers , Not that big of a deal at all .. But Nothing compared to what your looking at , My biggest would get Dwarfed by your fish ..

And Did I hear sale ?

Willing to Negotiate and ship ? Or have ash ship them to me?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

if ash will ship them for you thats fine with me. send me a pm if you want.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

these fish are doing great together. my smaller ones are growing even better now. the big guy has inspired them to eat more i guess. hope their growth spurt continues.
wes


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have 13-15 inchers caribes with 1 9 inch tern, 1 8 inch super red, and 1 9 inch caribe. Should be ok.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

mrwilson99 said:


> I have 13-15 inchers caribes with 1 9 inch tern, 1 8 inch super red, and 1 9 inch caribe. Should be ok.
> [snapback]1055718[/snapback]​


hmmm i dont believe caribe get over 12, let alone 15


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tibs said:
 

> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 13-15 inchers caribes with 1 9 inch tern, 1 8 inch super red, and 1 9 inch caribe. Should be ok.
> ...


Caribe do get over 12 inches.

Check out OPEFE
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/cariba.html

MAXIMUM SIZE:

P. cariba can range up to 38 cm (15 inches) TL, but usually range up to 30 cm (12 inches) and weigh up to 1 kg (Taphorn 1992). They have very high foreheads and a bulldog-like face, which makes them look considerably large.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 13-15 inchers caribes with 1 9 inch tern, 1 8 inch super red, and 1 9 inch caribe. Should be ok.
> ...


Why would he say he has 13-15" Cariba then?








Maximum TL size of both Cariba and Natts is around 16".


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > mrwilson99 said:
> ...


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Such a rookie! A few pfury members can be the witness for me. Eh!



Tibs said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 13-15 inchers caribes with 1 9 inch tern, 1 8 inch super red, and 1 9 inch caribe. Should be ok.
> ...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow....i guess i learned something new today


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

No worries, I learn from pfury everyday. At first I thought they didn't even grow pass 10 inches, but then I was wowed by other people's collection. From that day on, I promised myself to have a bad ass shaol!



Tibs said:


> wow....i guess i learned something new today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

One More.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dont want to derail wes' thread anymore, but someone had a cariba they grew past 15", wes probually knows who im talking about, it's one of the old school guys, wayne?, wes?,gigante piranha?, als??I dont remember someone correct me if im wrong but that cariba was growing like crazy I thought it was larger then 15", pictures were floating around on here a while ago?????/

Also glad those guys are growing faster Wes...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

mrpygoschoal says he has some 15" ones he grew out from babies. there have been some other monsters brought in also. btw i dont mind if my thread is derailed, its all good.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Dont want to derail wes' thread anymore, but someone had a cariba they grew past 15", wes probually knows who im talking about, it's one of the old school guys, wayne?, wes?,gigante piranha?, als??I dont remember someone correct me if im wrong but that cariba was growing like crazy I thought it was larger then 15", pictures were floating around on here a while ago?????/
> 
> Also glad those guys are growing faster Wes...
> 
> ...


It was Alex ............(ALS)
Monster Caribe ...
and wayne is Gigante Piranha :rasp:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont want to derail wes' thread anymore, but someone had a cariba they grew past 15", wes probually knows who im talking about, it's one of the old school guys, wayne?, wes?,gigante piranha?, als??I dont remember someone correct me if im wrong but that cariba was growing like crazy I thought it was larger then 15", pictures were floating around on here a while ago?????/
> ...


cool, your right, it was just over 15", I did some searching


----------

